# Global Variables in Eclispe RCP



## Tomas (5. Mai 2010)

hi,

ich hab ne frage bezüglich globaler variablen bei rcps! Ich hab eine RCP, mit einem Menü, Untermenü Connect. Wenn ich es anklicke kommt ein neuer Dialog und ich kann mich verbinden. Das Funktioniert auch so weit.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ich bekomm ein "Client" Object beim verbinden zurück. Ich will dieses Client Object global verfügbar haben, da ich mit diesem weitere operationen durchführe. wie geht das am besten mit rcps?

Danke


----------



## maki (5. Mai 2010)

Global ist immer scheclht.

Sieh es mal so: Was machst du mit dienem Client Objekt?
Steckt du es in eine View (CNF, etc. pp.)? Arbeitest du dann von dort weiter damit?
Dann kannst du es ja als Selection weiternutzen, kein Grund für eine globale Variable...


----------



## Tomas (5. Mai 2010)

jo mir is egal wie eigentlich.

also ich lad mir das Client Object im Dialog und dann brauch ich es um eine View mit einem TreeViewer zu füllen, da es ein mehr oder weniger "Model" beinhaltet


----------



## code404 (5. Mai 2010)

als Singleton entwerfen?


----------



## Gast2 (5. Mai 2010)

MVC?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2010)

Biete das Objekt als OSGi Service an und konsumiere es an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Tomas (6. Mai 2010)

Ok werd das jetzt ausprobieren und mich nebenbei noch ein bisschen mehr in rcp reinhängen, da is ja wirklich einiges möglich!

Danke


----------

